# Linton area



## 4 Paws (Oct 17, 2002)

Has anyone been hunting around Linton if so how are the numbers. I usually hunt a little east and south of there and was wondering how the bird numbers were. Thanks 4 paws


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Linton has good numbers again this year, but no year will ever compare with this year for pressure.Believe me when I say there was a group in EVERY available field.

One group from Illinois came and yelled at us for hunting.They claimed that they just payed the farmer and that it was theres.We said sure, right after we're done with it.Needless to say we walked it twice.

Overall, if you can get in a field you'll get some flushes. After a couple weeks of getting hit hard, we're going to wait for the snow before making another run.


----------



## 4 Paws (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks BigJ, I'm from out of state (Ohio) but let me tell you you not every out of stater is an [email protected]#hole and I will appoligize for them knuckleheads. We are just a couple of country boys our selves that love hunting pheasants we dont have anymore here and we appreciate the opportunity to hunt in a great state such as yours so the next time you see an out of stater judge him by his actions and not by his plate its a shame that the actions of a few ruin it for others. Thanks for the info BigJ I appreciate it. I will be up this weekend 4 Paws


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

It is a desert out there to say the least!! They should have called this summer a DROUGHT!! lotsa little ponds all dried up this year. I had no idea actually how dry things actually were. By the way does anybody know how the "game and fish" come up with their numbers regarding increases and decreases in upland game populations?? They might need to refine their measures next year!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Anybody been down to Linton lately?? I imagine they got pounded pretty good this year. Any reports?


----------

